# 2018 540D Engine Oil



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Working for various diesel engine and truck manufacturers over the years, I have learned to take the requirement numbers with a grain of salt. Some times they are for a legitimate reason for the protection of the engine, sometimes they are for the protection of the emissions equipment due to some oil additives creating too much ash, and sometimes it is another revenue stream for the manufacturer by coming up with a new requirement the oil manufacturers have to meet and charging them a high cost to test them.

Like when the time Allison Transmissions was in cahoots with Castrol on their Transynd fluid. Allison made specification TES-295(IIRC) and worked with Castrol to build the test equipment specifically for the requirement. Once they were done testing their fluid to this spec, they tore the test equipment down and charged anyone else who wanted to use it millions of dollars. At the time, there were not enough Allisons on the market to warrant another trans fluid company to pay to test to this spec(even though most already were, they just could not say they were without the test) so Allison and Castrol were making out like bandits with the high cost of their Transynd. After several years, there were finally enough Allison's out there to warrant paying millions of dollars on the test equipment. I forgot which company finally did pay for it(I believe it was Mobil), but over night the price of Transynd dropped like a rock because there was finally competition and Allisson couldn't force people to use their Castrol produced Transynd only anymore.

Not saying this is the case with these specs, but in many cases another high quality base stock oil will do with the right additive package.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

alacey said:


> Working for various diesel engine and truck manufacturers over the years, I have learned to take the requirement numbers with a grain of salt. Some times they are for a legitimate reason for the protection of the engine, sometimes they are for the protection of the emissions equipment due to some oil additives creating too much ash, and sometimes it is another revenue stream for the manufacturer by coming up with a new requirement the oil manufacturers have to meet and charging them a high cost to test them.
> 
> Like when the time Allison Transmissions was in cahoots with Castrol on their Transynd fluid. Allison made specification TES-295(IIRC) and worked with Castrol to build the test equipment specifically for the requirement. Once they were done testing their fluid to this spec, they tore the test equipment down and charged anyone else who wanted to use it millions of dollars. At the time, there were not enough Allisons on the market to warrant another trans fluid company to pay to test to this spec(even though most already were, they just could not say they were without the test) so Allison and Castrol were making out like bandits with the high cost of their Transynd. After several years, there were finally enough Allison's out there to warrant paying millions of dollars on the test equipment. I forgot which company finally did pay for it(I believe it was Mobil), but over night the price of Transynd dropped like a rock because there was finally competition and Allisson couldn't force people to use their Castrol produced Transynd only anymore.
> 
> Not saying this is the case with these specs, but in many cases another high quality base stock oil will do with the right additive package.


This sounds very much like the ZF Lifeguard trans fluid. They don't officially approve any other fluids. I remember BMW dealers use to sell it at $60/L until you can buy it after market and other companies have come up with compatible fluid (still not officially approved).


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

smokeyyy said:


> This sounds very much like the ZF Lifeguard trans fluid. They don't officially approve any other fluids. I remember BMW dealers use to sell it at $60/L until you can buy it after market and other companies have come up with compatible fluid (still not officially approved).


This is for a BMW ‘luxury’ diesel vehicle. If YOU want to cheap out then buy a Black & Decker triple turbocharged smoker.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

Doug Huffman said:


> This is for a BMW ‘luxury’ diesel vehicle. If YOU want to cheap out then buy a Black & Decker triple turbocharged smoker.


Yeah, you can say we should be expecting this when we buy a luxury vehicle. However, the ZF trans is also used for many Chryslers. I bet those people were in shock.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

smokeyyy said:


> Yeah, you can say we should be expecting this when we buy a luxury vehicle. However, the ZF trans is also used for many Chryslers. I bet those people were in shock.


Please, you said that. Don’t put words in others’ mouths. Once upon a time Chrysler was an American luxury brand.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

smokeyyy said:


> Yeah, you can say we should be expecting this when we buy a luxury vehicle. However, the ZF trans is also used for many Chryslers. I bet those people were in shock.


Yep, the exact same ZF transmission is used in a lot of FCA products like Ram trucks, Jeeps, Chrysler, Dodge, and so on. The Chrysler Mopar branded fluid for the ZF 8 speed has never been anywhere near $60 a liter. I guess some people feel it is better because it cost more.

This back and fourth kind of reminds me of an old story of the wealthy man who walks into the local horse tack and supply shop looking for a blanket for his saddle. He went up to the counter and asked for the best blanket. The counterman went to the back, brought up a blanket and said $20. The wealthy man said "Do you know who I am" in disgust and ask to get the best one. The counter man went to the back to grab a blanket from the same pile, but in a different color. He got to the front and said "That'll be $120". The wealthy man said "That's more like it. I only buy the best".


----------



## Dieselday (May 16, 2021)

Gentlemen -

Closing the loop here by showing you the LL-12 FE I purchased:











Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 11, 2009)

I like what I'm seeing from Motul lately. I'm running their X-Clean 0W-40 in my M57 diesel. It's on the thick side for an LL-04 oil, but I tow a 26' travel trailer and Jet Skis a fair distance, so I'd rather err on the thicker end of the spectrum.

AM.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is what was at the BMW parts counter FYI:


----------

